
Show HN: Chrome extension that plants trees for free while shopping at 50k shops - jelle5
https://www.treeclicks.com
======
jelle5
Users need to activate the affiliate links themselves by clicking on a modal
that appears when an affiliated website is visited (indeed by insertion in the
page's html content). The majority of the fee goes into tree planting.

------
luckylion
How large is your fee/overhead? Are you changing page content/high jack
affiliate links, or are you only adding tracking parameters to type-
ins/bookmarks?

~~~
tacticaldev
yes, I'm interested in the overhead as well, and how much of that is actually
going to planting trees?

The only information on the site about this question would be; "We use the
majority of that fee for planting trees."

~~~
jelle5
Thanks! We mention these average percentages in the Chrome Webstore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/treeclicks/obcaknm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/treeclicks/obcaknmopenojgcmacjbkpdjainhaebn)

